# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Suggestion re the Captcha

## Mrs Frogley

Don't know if it's possible to do anything about this or not, but I had forgotten my password, and when I put in my e-mail to retrieve it, the Captcha had two sets of numbers. Twice I typed them in, leaving a space between, as they were clearly two different groupings of numbers or letters. Finally, the third time, I thought what the heck and typed them as one string and voila' here I am with my password reset and happy to be back on the Frog Forum after a long absence!  :Frog Smile: 

But I was wondering if there could be a message "Type Captcha with no spaces" for other frustrated folks?  :Topsy Turvy:

----------

